

Sometimes you can judge a country by its airport... - akarambir
http://rodinhood.com/judge-country-airport

======
byoung2
It's interesting seeing the difference in treatment for people from different
countries. As an American citizen, I get to cruise through immigration in most
countries, usually without obtaining a visa beforehand. This was the case in
Japan, Korea, Indonesia, Philippines when I visited. Most of Europe (Schengen
countries) also have this policy. Maybe this colors my perception of those
countries in a more positive light.

~~~
akarambir
i've been to half of the countries you listed(england, japan, indonesia and
korea) and was pleased by their airport's staff attitude and helpful
behaviour.

------
gluecode
I agree about Changi and Seoul. Changi is one of the nicest place to transit
from. The new airport in Dubai is a mess. It is a very large facility with
very low quality, untrained manpower.

------
cincinnatus
Similarly I have determined you can judge an American neighborhood by it's
public library.

